# Table for routing wood. What will they think of next?



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

So you want to build a router table.

Here's how they use to do it.

http://www.vintageprojects.com/power-tools/table-shaperrouter.pdf

What will they think of next? Maybe color on your TV.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Aaah the good old days angle iron and steel with a block wood top, non or your incra fences or pressed laminated tops. Yet I feel my old wooden moulding plane up on a shelf somewhere gathering dust with its fancy blade shapes was a revolution to stone age man ha ha


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Speaking of old molding planes I haven't seen mine since I moved to the new house!

Maybe I'll have to build me one of them router table things.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Great post Mike, thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

In a suit and tie, no less! Wow 1/4HP and a 15" fence. Times have changed!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I went to an estate sale not too long ago where the guy had a bunch of old electric motors in his basement with different sized pulleys (which I bought). I bet he had a setup like that back in the day. Those are the folks that made our modern day marvels a possibility!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I inherited a book from my grandfather which pretty much tells you how to build your shop out of old model t parts. Got to love the ingenuity!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

kp91 said:


> I inherited a book from my grandfather which pretty much tells you how to build your shop out of old model t parts. Got to love the ingenuity!


 The interesting thing about some of the old tools is the fact some of them will out-do the modern incarnations.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> In a suit and tie, no less! Wow


That caught my attention as well. LOL Nothing like coming in from the fields to the workshop.......


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Myself, I'd wish there was a place to the metal parts to help make these type of machines so I could make them.


----------

